
Put Facebook's Free Basics Service on Hold, TRAI Tells Reliance Communications - devnonymous
http://tech.economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/internet/put-facebooks-free-basics-service-on-hold-trai-tells-reliance-communications/50291100
======
l1feh4ck
>"The question has arisen whether a telecom operator should be allowed to have
differential pricing for different kinds of content. "

I though this issue was resolved?

